# Possible Alternative to Plastisol



## RJD (Jan 29, 2006)

The following link contains an interesting approach towards making soft plastic baits without utilizing plastisol. It might be worth a try for hobbyists considering how cheap and readily available locally the materials are, lacking the health risks of plastisol, and safer for the environment. 

http://green-plastics.net/discussion/54-student/140-qaa-can-i-make-bioplastic-fishing-lures

Ron


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

RJD.......... neat link. My 3 and 9 year old may like to try that this weekend. I have the plastisol but I want them no where near that stuff. That will be a great project to do this weekend with my wife out of town for the weekend. Thanks


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

TIGGER said:


> RJD.......... neat link. My 3 and 9 year old may like to try that this weekend. I have the plastisol but I want them no where near that stuff. That will be a great project to do this weekend with my wife out of town for the weekend. Thanks


Did you try it Tigger?


----------

